# Insulin Stimulates Fat Cells To Take In Glucose



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Insulin Stimulates Fat Cells To Take In Glucose Using high-resolution microscopy, researchers at the National Institutes of Health have shown how insulin prompts fat cells to take in glucose in a rat model. The findings were reported in the Sept. 8 issue of the journal Cell Metabolism. By studying the surface of healthy, live fat [...]

*Read More...*


----------

